# Video - pigeons feeding in high-rise apartment



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

For anyone who has not come across this, Cynthia emailed me this link on YouTube.

Pigeons who fly into a highrise apartment every morning for breakfast, then out again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO4guhyH4Fk&mode=related&search=

Wonderful birds!

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi John, aren't those pigeons wonderful. Jayme is a member of the forum but rarely posts. Here is a link to her thread. I could have sworn there is a link somewhere in it to a similar video but didn't immediately locate in in a fast scan.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=72104&postcount=1

....For some reason I can't cut & paste the entire thread so if you want to see it just put "jayme" in search and it will come up. duh


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, Maggie - that's great!

I posted a comment to Jayme on the vids - didn't realize she (?) was already on here. Well found!

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

John, thanks for posting that.....amazing video.

Linda


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks John for the link. I loved watching the video (Jax too as she sat on my hand enthralled), the Queen music track to accompany it was just perfect! I might just have to watch it again later!  

Lindi


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

*Popping in to say hello!*

Thanks for leading me to this thread, John! I have been meaning to post for a while now. So much has happened with the pigeons -- and all my doves! I took in two rescue doves several months ago. I had to choose between them or the pigeons. I chose the doves. I tried both but it was not working. I weaned the pigeons slowly from their morning breakfast, and eventually they quit coming. I continue to feed a few at the window sill, but I don't let them in anymore. It was one of the hardest things I've ever done. I loved those birds so much!

The rescue doves were in very poor health, and as soon as they became healthy, they began laying eggs. I didn't want baby doves all over the place, so I kept tossing the eggs. I discovered one that I missed when I saw the mama feeding the baby. I'd never seen anything like that in my life! I named the baby dove "Miracle." 










The nest is a basket I stuck in a fake tree. See all the Q-tips?  I think they did a good job building the nest! The worst thing that happened is my camcorder broke when I got the rescue birds. I got no footage of the baby dove when he was born. There were some incredible Kodak moments, too! 

Anyway, after Miracle was weaned, I gave his parents to a good home. The last I heard, they were laying egs constantly. Their new home allows that, so I am so happy for them!

So now I have Miracle and Angel (my white dove of ten years). Angel has always been an only child, and I was worried about how they wrere going to get get along. I got a new camera after Miracle's parents left, so you can see the videos from this part of the story on. My website is at
http://raynesworld.blogspot.com/

The latest (and final) pigeon video is called "Watching the Fights"
http://jayme.blip.tv/file/get/Jayme-WatchingTheFights591.WMV

It just warms my heart that you remember my videos! If any of you have videos, I would love to see them!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Jayme, good to hear from you again but sorry you had to stop feeding the pidgies. I don't see how you kept it up as many years as you did.

Miracle is a sweet baby and I know you're really enjoying her.

Check in from time to time.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Jayme, that is so unusual, all the birds coming in, I have dreams of doing this with some pigeons too now!  

Suz.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, cool Video...

Reminds me of years ago when I had my own Flock who lived indoors by night, and all flew out by day...and the little Steel Casement window was about like the one in the video, and mine also flew in and out folding their Wings as they passed through, like 'rockets' from all their practice...

This window of course has a much more interesting view than mine did! Where mine over-looked my back yard merely...Lol...


Most cool...!

Good for them...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jayme,

Those videos are so beautiful, and such a contrast with the doves being so sweet with each other and the pigeons fighting on and on!

Was Miracle the first dove friend that Angel had? I am hoping that Poppet will take to another dove that way, so far he only likes people, with John being his very favourite person ever! 

I have a second unreleasable collared dove now and I am hoping that she and Poppet will bond.

Cynthia

.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jayme.........I've watched your videos many times. I've got a few on YouTube......under "birdlady"........they're not quite as dramatic as yours, they are of my birds in the loft but you can check them out if you want.


----------

